# R L T 15 Chrono



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Pictures tonight, I'm just finishing off the dials. Don't get too excited, it's NBD.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

NBD?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Big Deal.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> No Big Deal.












Yeah right


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here she is :


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice! I like the large crown.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

DDG Roy!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The bracelet is the best I have ever seen on a watch of this price. The links are solid and 3.5mm thick. The bracelet alone is worth over Â£30.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks good Roy









Have you got a close up of the dial?

What movement are you using?

How much are they?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hard to take pictures at the moment , here is the best I can do :


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

On a nato :


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A few other manufacturers use this case and dial but when I saw it and had a chance to buy the parts to make 30 then I did.

The quality is superb as it should be.

The movement is an ETA Jewelled quartz. Movado and many other companies use the same movement and charge several hundred pounds for their watches.

The chronograph measures up to 30 minutes down to 1/10th second.

The case is all steel 39mm with screw on back. 100m Water resistant.

Thick domed mineral crystal.

The watch will be supplied with the superb 20mm Oyster bracelet as above and a nato strap of the customers choice.

Although the watch is not numbered I am only making 30 pieces.









Price is a bargain Â£99.


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

please reserve one for me Roy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's a bargain price Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Eric, thank you.

John I know,


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roy,

Can you reserve one for me please?

Roger


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

how come youre not numbering them Roy?


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

Roy, you know how i asked you to tell us about the new chrono the other day, so i would know not to buy something else. Well i was looking to buy a broadarrow or cwc chrono, and i'm really glad i didn't, b/c i like this one just as much, and the price is definately right!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What's the thickness of the watch, Roy?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Eric D W said:


> Well i was looking to buy a broadarrow or cwc chrono, and i'm really glad i didn't...












The Broadarrow and CWC chronos are mechanicals, this is a quartz









Not the same at all







, so I'll keep my Broadarrow and CWC Chrono and buy an RLT 15


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

When will they be ready?


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Roy

Can you reserve one for me please (no.3 or no.7 if you decide to number them!).

Cheers, Olly


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Roy said:



> Movado and many other companies use the same movement and charge several hundred pounds for their watches.


Yep, that's about Â£900 cheaper than my ETA quartz and yours looks nicer too


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Eric D W said:
> 
> 
> > Well i was looking to buy a broadarrow or cwc chrono, and i'm really glad i didn't...
> ...


 yeah, i know. but for now, i'm judt going on looks, because of my budget. I'd like them both, but they're similar enough style-wise to keep me happy for now


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are ready now.

If you want to pay and have me send you one in the morning then please use this secure order form until I get them on the site :

https://www.rltwatches.com/secure.htm

Thickness is about 12mm.

They are not numbered as I am virtually making nothing on them at this price and need to spend my time engraving the other models.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The lume is superb too.


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

Wow.. very nice shot Roy

(Roy, PM sent)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice job Roy, well done.....need to do some head scratching for funds now









Shame you couldnt fit 'made in England' on there somewhere, I love seeing that on my Chronometer









Love the large crown too....Is the bracelet the same as you sell on the web site?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice Roy,

The latest issue CWC chrono are quartz,the mechanical have not been issued for years


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Very nice Roy,
> 
> The latest issue CWC chrono are quartz,the mechanical have not been issued for years


 Hmm ... didn't know that ... I haven't seen any for sale anywhere


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Roy - what size wrist will the bracelet fit ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Nice job Roy, well done.....need to do some head scratching for funds now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could not fit it on ,









These bracelets on the chrono are slightly heavier and better quality than the ones on the site.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rsykes2000 said:


> Roy - what size wrist will the bracelet fit ?


 Max length is eight and a half Inches.


----------



## rolex (Apr 14, 2004)

Roy watch looks great

Please reseve one for me

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Alan,


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Excellent Roy. *typing quietly so girlfriend doesn't hear* Please reserve one for me, will order tomorrow AM.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You,


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

rsykes2000 said:


> Excellent Roy. *typing quietly so girlfriend doesn't hear* Please reserve one for me, will order tomorrow AM.


 i hear that. my girlfriend, who just bought me the RLT12 as a gift, yelled at me already for buying another one so soon. i guess i'll have to make it up to her


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Keep one for me, please Roy









Email sent (not PM).









Thanks

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

JoT look at any CWC dealer and they will have one.No British mil watches issued are mech any more


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

AlexR said:


> JoT look at any CWC dealer and they will have one.No British mil watches issued are mech any more


 Silverman's carries a"CWC 1970'S RE-MAKE CHRONOGRAPH MECHANICAL" if anyone is interested. they have a few CWC handwound mech models on their site.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

They still make them,dont issue them though(as far as I know).









The re-make IMHO is a complete rip off and big money for what it is.CWC make a manual wind with date without date,the re-edition and a quartz chronograph with date.

They did the same with the diver.The CWC RN diver is quartz and so is the SBS one,they brought out an auto version,with or without date,these have not been issued in years,and cost a fair whack for a standard 2824 diver IMO


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry for stealing the thread Roy


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I stand corrected,CWC do not make the Quartz version any more







Too much competition from Seiko


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

AlexR said:


> They still make them,dont issue them though(as far as I know).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 by issued, you mean issued to the British armed services, right? yeah, i figured that, i was just saying that they still make them for the public to buy. and yeah, its definately very expensive, esp compared to the deal with getting from Roy!


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Roy

superb

I've sent my order

Nin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Nin and everyone else.

They are supberb value for the money and I doubt that you would be able to find anything better at that price.









Just realised that I have no instuctions, where's Movado's web site.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Another superb RLT watch Roy. I'd buy one but i'm saving up.


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

A really nice looking watch Roy. Especially for the money. My order has been sent


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rockpile6 said:


> A really nice looking watch Roy. Especially for the money. My order has been sent


 Received thank you John.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

If there are any left I take one. Just show me where to pay.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

PAY HERE Jules

https://www.rltwatches.com/secure.htm


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks PG I have sent in my order.

I just hope that I've acted quickly enough.

I wonder how many of us will be wearing these on Friday.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

joolz said:


> Thanks PG I have sent in my order.
> 
> I just hope that I've acted quickly enough.
> 
> I wonder how many of us will be wearing these on Friday.


 Thank's Julian


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

lovely watch,i think that i'm getting used to it...RLT rules.

Why doesn't the chrono second hand have a diff colour,like blue or red.

it would look awesome...


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Roy,

That watch looks great!!!!!!!!!!!

You are making it very hard for me to keep my money in my pocket









I have to be strong and resist....









Gregor


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Off topic a bit Roy I know, but can you stock the bracelets too - I quite like the look and sound of it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll find out George but I do not think I can get anymore.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Lovely looking chronograph Roy and at a fantastic price - unfortunately I've just bought a great watch off MrCrowley and have another one on its way (hopefully) so I'll have to pass on this one









Any news on the diver??


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Any news on the diver??


Roy's probably gonna wait a few weeks on the diver so when it comes out, people who bought the new chrono will be able to buy the diver too. After all, hes a business man, right Roy?
















i can't wait to get my chrono, think i'm gonna have to go FedEx on this one so it gets here extra fast









(i'll be buying it tomorrow most likely Roy, thanks)


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, the first reply from someone who has theirs strapped to their wrist, I think First impressions - set to the right time as you'd expect from Roy







slightly smaller diameter than the usual size watch I go for, but it's a tall watch and definitely has enough presence on the wrist to compensate for this (no photo at the moment, as I have no digital camera with me at work). Looks-wise, it is a very attractive watch 'in the flesh' so to speak and if Roy has any left, i would definitely recommend it on looks alone. It works well too, as you'd expect. I have no inclination to take a peek inside - I'll leave that for someone braver than me to explore if they feel the need. The bracelet is, as Roy said, very good quality - good clean brushed finish and polished edges, heavyweight and large enough for my 8" approx wrist. The clasp has a satisfying click when it is engaged. Overall, excellent - thank you very much Roy


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one Richard


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Well mine arrived an hour ago and it looks and feels good on the wrist, so i'm a happy bunny this morning.









I'm sure that the Photo's will be flooding in very soon, if not from me then from some very happy owners.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Great pis Paul,it looks great on the wrist


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mine arrived thismorning also...thanks Roy...

Looks good, feels good...........bracelet only just long enough for me, but is a good firm fit.

Roger


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

I waited in for the postie this morning and it arrived about 10:00 - thanks Roy

First impressions are, I like this. It's perfect size for me - right height and right diameter. Very purposeful dial - not too cluttered, and everything lines up as you'd expect. The quirky date window position is nice. The bracelet is a beauty - very good quality. Pushers have a nice positive click. Very well worth the money. Ubiquitous pics attached - sorry about the "bling" it's a bit shiny and I'm just using a simple digicam ....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The bracelet is nice...but this watch deserves a Nato...and looks better for it IMHO









And a grey Nato matches that dark grey dial perfectly


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you all like it.









You two have all my sunshine, and I want some.

It's black here and it's been throwing it down here all day with rain and I want to take some photo's.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

same here Roy, bloody miserable all day, just starting to get a bit of sun now!

Looks nice on the nato Hawkey









btw I see you can't get the cwc version anymore.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Mine arrived this morning too - thanks Roy









I agree with all comments previously posted - cracking watch for the money. Very pleased









I had to knock a couple of links out the bracelet (as I always do!) - but this was a piece of cake now I have my pin remover (available on this site)

I forgot about the free NATO with it too - will have to find that post about how you fit them!


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

> You two have all my sunshine, and I want some.


darn sarf innit?

But you've got the sea air - I'll swap you.

Nin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nin said:


> > You two have all my sunshine, and I want some.
> 
> 
> darn sarf innit?
> ...


 No thanks, I can't speak Southern, it would be like moving to a different country.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

You ! I was going to skip this one but your excellent photos made me change my mind.









I especially liked it on the grey Nato.









Roy, I hope it's not sold out. I entered an order a couple of minutes ago!


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

I wondered what my RLT15 would look like on Mesh

Pretty good, IMHO


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yum, Yum................ mesh.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Ron,

Blast it, why do you give me these ideas?

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Somebody just had to didn't they?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Roy

If you've got any of these RLT15 chrono's left can you stick one to one side for me.

I'll give you a ring with payment details etc.

The watch I was saving for will just have to wait !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Dave there are a few left and I'll save you one.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers Roy

I'd like a grey Nato with it if possible.

Are you about tomorrow or should I ring you Monday ?

It's a very cool watch, I think my girlfriend Sophie's as relieved as I am that i've finally made my mind up. She's spent the last couple of days being shown pictures of the '15 & my other option (an O&W) and was to say the least getting well !"Â£$%* off with me asking which she preferred.

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> Cheers Roy
> 
> I'd like a grey Nato with it if possible.
> 
> ...


 I'll be about Saturday Dave,


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool, i'll speak to you tomorrow Roy.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

ETCHY said:


> It's a very cool watch, I think my girlfriend Sophie's as relieved as I am that i've finally made my mind up. She's spent the last couple of days being shown pictures of the '15 & my other option (an O&W) and was to say the least getting well !"Â£$%* off with me asking which she preferred.


 I annoy my girlfriend will all that stuff too... i think she's stopped caring a long time ago which watches i end up with


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah Eric, I don't think my Soph's remotely interested.

I just don't understand how anyone can't be interested in looking at hundreds of pictures of watches & comparing the merits of the RLT 15 with an M65 O&W or whether it'd look best on a Nato or a bracelet.

I think she may have a problem


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

ETCHY said:


> Yeah Eric, I don't think my Soph's remotely interested.
> 
> I just don't understand how anyone can't be interested in looking at hundreds of pictures of watches & comparing the merits of the RLT 15 with an M65 O&W or whether it'd look best on a Nato or a bracelet.
> 
> I think she may have a problem


 yeah, its definately not us, they just dont get it


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

hey Roy, on the website, when you click on more details for the 15, the screen it brings you to has a option for a white or black dial? is this just a mistake or is there a white dial version too?!?!?!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Eric D W said:


> hey Roy, on the website, when you click on more details for the 15, the screen it brings you to has a option for a white or black dial? is this just a mistake or is there a white dial version too?!?!?!


 It's just a glitch. The watch is only available with black dial.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all

I received my RLT 15 yesterday. I'm very impressed with it, it looks great on the wrist and the quality (especially for the price !) is excellent.

Nice one Roy









The best part however is that my Soph' is buying it me for Christmas. This means that I have now got Â£100.00 to spend on another watch. - expect an email at some point Roy !

Cheers

Dave


----------

